# Whats the right depth of squat 4 it to be a proper squat



## goodman1983 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi

When i started training i neglected my legs but since my knowledge of training has got better i have realised how important they are!! and i love training them now!

Last week i did my pb squat 9 reps with 180kg but think i was just above parallel, i want to train in the 6-8 rep range at the moment but should i concentrate more on form rather than weight?? am i just cheating myself?

Any help would be appreciated guys! cheers.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Apparently below parallel.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

your thighs must be parallel to the ground at the lowest point of squat....however it is ok to go just below.

also your feet must be flat on the ground....no tippie toes!!

i was always taught -

no parallel thighs = no squat

some people at the gym put stupid amounts of weight on the barbell and only squat so their thighs are 45 degrees! i've never got this....and when i tried it just for fun i didn't feel much being worked at all. go parallel my man always!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

to at least para realy but tbh the constant tention on the muscle is what i aim for, that and maximal weight!


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Parallel is good (past puts a lot of strain on the knee, IMO) & don't fully lock out at the top. Would concentrate on form rather than weight & slow them down as much as you dare to increase time under tension, a real killer!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

In powerlifting, the top of the thigh must be parallel to the floor - so hips slightly below knees. Not so important if bodybuilding is your aim. And no matter what some people say, I do think that partials have their place and going below parallel will not fck your knees.


----------



## goodman1983 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks all

Im training legs tomorrow with a spotter so ill make sure i get parallel! I thought it was below parallel so its good to know that probably more hassle than its worth. cheers


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Make sure your spotter knows what true parallel is. What people think is parallel and what actually is parallel are two very different things, as I recently learned by getting a few red cards in comp.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Above parallel:






Above parallel:






Despite what these may show - I do know where parallel is - I just don't have video of it.

Top tip: Get your squat videoed so you know where you are.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

2nd vid looks bang on parrallel to me Matt, using crease hip/top knee.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

dmcc said:


> *In powerlifting, the top of the thigh must be parallel to the floor - so hips slightly below knees. Not so important if bodybuilding is your aim.* And no matter what some people say, I do think that partials have their place and going below parallel will not fck your knees.


well bbing is my aim and i think my hips drop past my knees in my vid lol i know i keep saying it but i think a lot of the reps are deep enough?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

M_at said:


> Above parallel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his knees are in front of his toes at the bottom of the lift,not good.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

mal said:


> his knees are in front of his toes at the bottom of the lift,not good.


Knees coming slightly forward does not matter, so long as they don't exaggerate slightly forward

also that guys box squatting is terrible! this is how I see 99% of people box squatting in the gyms I train at - and its completely wrong!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

goodman1983 said:


> Hi
> 
> When i started training i neglected my legs but since my knowledge of training has got better i have realised how important they are!! and i love training them now!
> 
> ...


Yes concentrate on form

A lift is a hell of a lot harder 1 inch below par then it is above, I can guarantee you won't be able to do the same weight, probably not even close to it

also I like this post by Matt Griffiths over on pluk



> You can never tell how easy a squat is/isn't if you don't do the hardest part of the lift


----------



## goodman1983 (Apr 1, 2010)

I like the idea of the boxes set at parallel. I have them in my gym. That will really help cheers!


----------



## ianuk (Mar 29, 2010)

The boxes will help drop the weight a tad and focus on form at a slow rate going down and up at first so your spotter can see and correct you more accurately if its not spot on.


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

If your not going as low to the ground as possible your a f**got...... Has to be ass to the grass... Nothing more annoying when fools load the bar and then proceed to do half squats aaarrrrgh.... U need full range of motion for every exercise including squats


----------

